# A little help to fellow IBS-D sufferers



## viraj09 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi All,

I started out with symptoms of IBS-D about 2 years ago. As of today, after trying things like apple cider vinegar, probiotics, cutting out sodas and cheese etc etc, I have finally found something that works.....and its not some magical drug

I went to a homeopath for some treatment, and started it around 4 months back. The treatment did little to assuage my condition, since the doctor had told me that homeopathy works slowly to effect changes in the central nervous system. One fine day I asked the doctor, if I should be tested for food allergies and intestinal lining disorder.....and the answer she gave me changed my thinking completely!!

the doctor said that all I have is IBS-D and nothing else....its not gluten or lactose or fructose or any other nutrient related problem at all.....it is plain and simple nerve impulse issue....I can get tested for what not, but the enemy will remain

SInce that days, i have completely resolved to cure myself of this menace by positive thinking, and I know it sounds lofty....but every one of us needs this little push to get out of IBS cycle.....

just follow 5 things...

1. don't give in to false sensation of bowel movement coming on after a while of visiting to toilet, you will start emptying bowels the right way just by ignoring and training your senses

2. don't change your daily routine radically to suit your problem, just manage it as much with your daily chores and stuff, slowly you will get your mind to listen to your time table

3. do not worry about an attack after you binge on junk food and booze, your brain will make it happen for sure, if you think that way!

4. do not take artificial fiber of any kind, just eat a damn apple and be on your way

5. drink a glass of warm water with a lemon squeezed into it when you wake up

the first 3 steps which I listed has a lot to do with training your mind for positive thinking.........It is a gradual process and has enormous benefits. By training the mind, I do not mean to say that calm down your mind despite all the problems. It simply means, do not let a little wind of worry blow up into a big storm in your head!

There is a meditation technique known as "pranayam" (means dimension of life) which involves breathing and sound. please check it up on youtube.

continue to take any medication, probiotics, supplements or any other anti spasmodics you want to.....but the battle against IBS needs to be won inside your mind.....good luck!


----------

